# A book on precious metals: recovery, refining, assaying...



## Lou (Oct 11, 2008)

Just curious if there is any interest in a book that covers all of these topics with full color photographs of real examples in excruciating detail? It will be a results-oriented text that focuses on: cost/efficiency/quality extremization, techniques in recovery, refining, assaying, and sales with practical procedures founded upon sound chemistry and commonsense (so that a smart reader could make modifications particular to his situation). Obviously such a text would scarce fit in 1000 pages and would be expensive to print what with the illustrations.

The basic idea is a handbook that covers nigh on every facet of testing, reclaiming, refining, assaying, and other subjects in a methodical, illustrated, step-by-step guide. 

A skeletal sample of book contents:

Introduction

The Metals and Basic Chemistry

Equipment, Reagents, and Safety

Testing for Values and Identification

Recovery Techniques
Low grade scrap
Refining Techniques
-Au, Ag, Pt, Pd, Ir, Os, Ru, Rh, Re

Quality Control
-assaying techniques (a book in itself)

Metal to Market and Value-Added Products

Disposal of Wastes and Legal Issues
-Liability (Insurance, Security, Chemical Spills etc)
-Compendium of laws relating to the industry

I would love to hear any thoughts, comments, suggestions on what ought to be in it, what should be left out, or why this is an absolutely terrible idea.

And no, I don't presume to author this myself, I doubt any one person is qualified to do that!! 

I've just been thinking, "it would be most convenient to very, very many people if it all was put down in one spot with pictures of what you're supposed to see''. I've also been told that by chemists, jewelers, electroplaters, other refiners, and of course, hobbyists.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 11, 2008)

Lou,

It's a great idea, but it's also one hell of a task to accomplish.

Count me in.

Steve


----------



## Lou (Oct 11, 2008)

I was hoping you'd say that! :lol:  

I realize quite well that this is going to be a tome and quite a few things in the scope of it are outside my expertise. I feel confidant that I can discourse on the refining, assaying, testing/identification, and the chemistry lot, but legal issues, disposal, and reclamation, (particularly of electronics scrap, film wastes, large scale electrolytic work etc.) is out of my ken.

My main interest is showing how one should work through it--the techniques involved, the logic to it, and how things should be scaled from the bench (<50 oz.) to production (500+ oz. batch).


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 11, 2008)

Souds great Lou,
Count me in too.
I'd purchase a copy....
Randy


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. Steve's videos in book form would be awesome.
I can imagine what you Lou, Steve,Harold, Chris, Irons, and I am sure I am forgetting a few others, could combine all your knowledge into.
With all the bad and misguided info out there a A to Z refining book that covers E-scrap and catalytic converters and more plus all the basics and
newer processes to work around nitric would probably sell great. I know
I would have to buy one for my library. I really hope this idea works its way into reality, because it is a great idea. I guess it is just a matter of how much it would cost, plus everybody getting it all together. I would help in any way I could, I don't know what that could be. 
Jim


----------



## Noxx (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, I had the same idea when I wanted to created a wiki. I strongly believe that we could make a "bible" of gold refining. But as Steve said, it's a lot of work and it'll probably take more than one year... 

Count me in also.


----------



## viacin (Oct 12, 2008)

I'de buy it, In fact, I'm dying for a updated book on the subject. You just have to make it so that a complete novice could pick it up and begin expiermental refining in a matter of hours, but is must have depth so that an experienced refiner could use it as a reference. It needs a good equiptment and chemical list as well. Also, I might add to your chemical section what materials are safe to use/store in, and the howto, whereto, safety issues, and legal liabilities of storing these chemicals.

You are working against a high standard. It will forever be compared to Hoke's book. But I truly do believe that the elite group of members in this forum could make an excelent book if they could compile all of their wisdom in one place. My only regret is that my lack of experience will not let me contribute. I'm a big collector of books, having read well over a 1,000 myself now. I'll help any way I can, maybe I could make sure any idiot could understand it :wink: I can think of alot of questions beginners will ask, because I'm asking them every day. 

You know, if there is a book on the mainstream on this subject two things will happen. 1. when people want to learn something new, most will search for a book first, find one and buy it, and in turn probably not find this forum (how about a url in the book, eh?). and 2. This hobby is not mainstream, and for good reasons. greater demand means higher prices for scrap, chemicals, and the like.

Just my ideas, maybe some things to ponder. I'm no one to talk on the subject. My experience is limited to what I have learned on this forum, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 13, 2008)

viacin said:


> You just have to make it so that a complete novice could pick it up and begin expiermental refining in a matter of hours,



That book already exists. It's written by Hoke.

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Oct 13, 2008)

Ahha


----------



## viacin (Oct 13, 2008)

viacin said:


> You are working against a high standard. It will forever be compared to Hoke's book.



lol, what did I tell you.


----------



## Lou (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, Hoke is the gold standard for silver and gold, but is *woefully lacking* on the PGMs in my opinion now that I've read it.

In fact, something like Hoke but with more detail, more breadth, and more scenarios and situations is in my mind.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with the lack of information in Hoke's book regards the platinum metals, although it provides more than enough information for the novice to process both platinum and palladium with respectable success. I still have the first ribbon of platinum I processed. It rolled perfectly well, with no hardness. Mind you, I followed her recommendations to the T---not knowing enough to second-guess her process. 

An added thought------Hoke does not treat silver with much respect, and it's a very valuable tool to the refiner, being the carrier of the platinum metals. That should be well documented. 

The good thing about Hoke's book is the ease with which readers can read and absorb the intended message. Speaking from the perspective of a person that didn't know nitric acid from talcum powder (when I started refining), she made it dead easy for me to learn procedures that function, albeit perhaps not as well as modern techniques. Bottom line is I achieved (grand) success. Imagine how much farther a person might go with even more knowledge. 

If a book was written and published that emulated her style, but was more inclusive, it couldn't help but become the standard. 

Harold


----------



## Shaul (Oct 14, 2008)

All we need do is combine Hoke's book together with everything that was ever written on this forum (as commentary).

Add a 3000 page Index & Voila.  

Shaul


----------



## Lou (Oct 14, 2008)

Shaul, I think it will come to being a very long, long work.

It actually would be much easier if it were made into two volumes, an introductory volume with testing, all the details on what's needed chem-wise, and a good bit of emphasis on recovery. Then, should a reader choose, the second volume would be standardized methods for refining metals done in a systematic, efficient manner.

Lou


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 14, 2008)

Lou,
I think the two volume idea is a great one, as there are
many who just need info on testing and basics, and then
others who want to know how to do all the processes.
Jim


----------



## JustinNH (Oct 14, 2008)

jimdoc said:


> Lou,
> I think the two volume idea is a great one, as there are
> many who just need info on testing and basics, and then
> others who want to know how to do all the processes.
> Jim



Agreed.


----------

